# Ass Bite



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok, my new super reds survived their long journey in a box. I did a water change to get rid of any residual pheremones and rearranged the decor of the tank. Still, I awoke this morning to one of my new reticulated RBP with a nice sized bite right out of his butt. The lower half if his anal fin has been chopped with along with a good bit of "meat". What are his chances for survival. Unfortunatly, a hospital tank is not available (yeah yeah I know, good planning mike). I have noticed the ternetzi continually trying to get at him and even my Jewel Cichlid picking the wound a bit, he is eating and swimming well however...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sorry to hear that is there any chance u can get a divider fir the tank until the wound heals


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

since u dont have a hospital tank i would try to divide the tank in some way so that he doesnt die. depending on how big the wound is and how much he gets picked at he could die.

i personally would not take the chance and try to seperate him from the others









got any pics?!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

seperate or divide it, also it should recover unless the bite takes out its anus which could cause further problems









add salt, and melafix to aid recovery









also can you post a pic?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I noticed the bite a few minutes before a wedding i had to go to, then had to go to the beach first thing this morning. I asked my roomie to keep an eye on him and if he shows signs of stress divide the tank. I will take pics when i get back.


----------

